# Day 8 of this



## Hono driver (Dec 15, 2017)

Honolulu is an $40/hr + gig atm. I havnt seen these numbers since 2018.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

tourists are doing the CV test dance to get there. My 'time-share' resort is > 80% occupied. Amazing.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

April 5 on Kauai'i


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Hono driver said:


> Honolulu is an $40/hr + gig atm. I havnt seen these numbers since 2018.


How is it now?


----------

